# برنامج روزا لتصميم محطات التحلية ... واشياء اخرى. ارجو التفاعل



## ابوميسم (29 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اخواني سبق لي ان طلبت المساعدة في برنامج روزا لتصميم محطات التحلية وهو برنامج خاص بشركة dow وممبرينات فلم تك الامريكية ... لكن الكثير من المصممين يستخدمونه لتصميم الكثير من المحطات حتى على ممبرينات غير فلم تك ...ولكن لاحظت عدم وجود من يعرف لهذا البرنامج ..فاحببت ان اضعه بين ايديكم لعله يفيد الاخوان هنا ...ولاتنسوني من دعوة صالحة ...

هذا رابط البرنامج من موقع الشركة وهو مجاني ..

http://www.dow.com/liquidseps/design/rosa.htm

وهذه صور لبعض واجهات البرنامج ..













واحب ان اذكر لمن يرسد الاستفادة من نقاشي مع الاخوة وبالذات المهندس سامي الذي لا زلت ادعو له كلما ذكرته فقد افادني بشكل كبير جداً ... وهذا رابط الموضوع لمن يريد ..

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86414.html


واحب ان يكون في هذا الموضوع فائدة لكل من يدخل ..

لدي بعذ الاسئلة ارجو من المتخصصين ان اجد الجواب الواضح جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ..

* في اضافة الانتي سكالانت antiscalant مانع الترسيب لمحطة التحلية عندي كم سؤال :
  1- متى يتم ضخ المادة للمبرينات ؟ هل قبل التشغيل للمحطة او اثناء التشغيل او 
 بعد قفل المحطة ؟؟
  2- ما مقدار الاضافة لكل ممبرين ؟؟.... عرفت انه تقريباً 45 جرام / ممبرين 4 
 انش .... لكن نحن نقوم بحل المادة بالماء ...فكيف يكون الحساب ؟

شكرالله لكم تفاعلكم وانا مستعد للاجابة عن اي معلومة تخص المحطة اذا كنت املك هذه المعلومة .... اخوكم / عبدالله


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوميسم (30 أبريل 2010)

mostafakelany84 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 

واياك اخي الكريم


----------



## ابوميسم (1 مايو 2010)

امر غريب ... لايوجد تفاعل .. ما ذا حل بالمنتدى ؟؟!!


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (3 مايو 2010)

الاخ العزيز
الموضوع رائع جداً
واتمنى شرح اكثر عن موضوع الاضافات الكيمياوية
والله يوفقك لكل خير


----------



## abu elwan (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم
ارجو منك الافادة في كيفية استخدام هذا البرنامج خطوة بخطوة
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوميسم (3 مايو 2010)

اسماعيل ذياب قال:


> الاخ العزيز
> الموضوع رائع جداً
> واتمنى شرح اكثر عن موضوع الاضافات الكيمياوية
> والله يوفقك لكل خير


 
اشكر لك مرورك وتعليقك ..
بالنسبة للاضافات الكيميائية فانها تعتمد على تحليل الماء فكل ماء له اضافات خاصه به ...


----------



## ابوميسم (7 مايو 2010)

abu elwan قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم
> ارجو منك الافادة في كيفية استخدام هذا البرنامج خطوة بخطوة
> وبارك الله فيك


 
اخي الكريم استخدامة سهل بعد تركيبه .. فقط يحتاج ان تكون ملم بالمصطلحات الخاصة بالمياه ...
وفقك الله


----------



## ahmad11412 (1 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع قديم كثير حسب تاريخ عرضه لكن لفت انتباهي واتأمل ان تكون قد وصلت لاجابات شافيه حول الموضوع 
بالنسبة لاضافة الانتي سكيلانت فهي طبعا اثناء التشغيل للمحطة 
ومقدار الاضافه يعتمد على مكونات المياه الخام وهناك عوامل محدده من خلال تحليل المياه الخام يمكنك من خلالها تحديد نوع الانتي سكيلانت ومقدار الاضافه 
هناك عدد من المصنعين لمواد مانع الترسيب ( الانتي سكيلانت ) تختلف تركيبات الانتي سكيلانت وليست واحده و تختلف كلف هذه الماده حسب القاعده المبنية او المركبه عليها وهذه التركيبات هي بحر من المعلومات لا يمكن التطرق لها هنا 
اما ما سمعته اخي الكريم عن 45 جرام لكل غشاء فهذا كلام غريب ،فما هو المقدار المحسوب عليه ومدة التشغيل ومقدار الحقن للمتر المكعب او الجالون او اي وحده ؟
تقبلو مروري 
خالص تحياتي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 يناير 2011)

عاشت الأيادي وونتظر المزيد من مشاركاتك المميزة ...


----------



## mohammed ishag moh (7 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل جزاك الله خير

Eng/Mohammed Ishag


----------



## mahmoud21003 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

​*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إلى الأخ أبو ميسم وإلى جميع الإخوة الأعزاء
أنا كيميائى محمود صابر
لى خبرة جيدة والحمد لله تعالى بمصانع المياه المعدنية
وتحلية المياه بالتناضح العكسى
لو لديك أى سؤال يسعدنى مساعدتك فورا
وبالنسبة لسؤالك عن وقت إضافة مانع الترسيب (انتى سكيل) فهو يضاف عند بداية التشغيل مباشرة وطلمبة الحقن دائما تكون متصلة أتوماتيكيا بدائرة كهرباء تشغيل المحطة بحيث مع تشغيل المحطة يتم تشغيل طلمبة حقن مانع الترسيب
وأما كمية الإضافة فهى تعتمد على مواصفات مياه التغذية ولكنها عادة تتراوح من 1.5 إلى 3.5 مليجرام/لتر
وبالله التوفيق*


----------



## mahmoud21003 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2491730#post2491730#ixzz1g8ine2j4

​*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إلى الأخ أبو ميسم وإلى جميع الإخوة الأعزاء
أنا كيميائى محمود صابر
لى خبرة جيدة والحمد لله تعالى بمصانع المياه المعدنية
وتحلية المياه بالتناضح العكسى
لو لديك أى سؤال يسعدنى مساعدتك فورا
وبالنسبة لسؤالك عن وقت إضافة مانع الترسيب (انتى سكيل) فهو يضاف عند بداية التشغيل مباشرة وطلمبة الحقن دائما تكون متصلة أتوماتيكيا بدائرة كهرباء تشغيل المحطة بحيث مع تشغيل المحطة يتم تشغيل طلمبة حقن مانع الترسيب
وأما كمية الإضافة فهى تعتمد على مواصفات مياه التغذية ولكنها عادة تتراوح من 1.5 إلى 3.5 مليجرام/لتر
وبالله التوفيق*


----------



## mahmoud21003 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2491730#post2491730#ixzz1g8kn7rtv

​*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إلى الأخ أبو ميسم وإلى جميع الإخوة الأعزاء
أنا كيميائى محمود صابر
لى خبرة جيدة والحمد لله تعالى بمصانع المياه المعدنية وتحلية المياه بالتناضح العكسى
لو لديك أى سؤال يسعدنى مساعدتك فورا
وبالنسبة لسؤالك عن وقت إضافة مانع الترسيب (انتى سكيل) فهو يضاف عند بداية التشغيل مباشرة وطلمبة الحقن دائما تكون متصلة أتوماتيكيا بدائرة كهرباء تشغيل المحطة بحيث مع تشغيل المحطة يتم تشغيل طلمبة حقن مانع الترسيب
وأما كمية الإضافة فهى تعتمد على مواصفات مياه التغذية ولكنها عادة تتراوح من 1.5 إلى 3.5 مليجرام/لتر بناء على مواصفات مياه التغذية
وبالله التوفيق*


----------



## مدير تشغيل وعمليات (19 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا تشكر على المجهود المبذول
ثانيا بالنسبة لمانع الترسيب antiscallant
أولا لا يتم تقرير استخدامه من عدمه إلا بعد عمل projection حيث أن نوع الغشاء الذي تختاره وكذلك درجة ملوحة المياه هي من تحدد مدى الاحتياج لمانع الترسيب وبدقة فإنه كما تعلم أن الغشاء يقسم المياه الداخلة إلى خطين أحدهما المياه المرفوضة والأخر المياه المحلاه
ففي المياه المرفوضة عندما يتعدى تركيز الأملاح مرحلة التشبع (أكيد تعرفها) فهنا نحتاج مانع الترسيب ومقداره يتم تحديده ببرنامج آخر غير rosa اعتمادا على تركيز الأملاح بالمياه المرفوضة.
ثانيا بعد تقدير المورد لك بكمية معينة ولتكن 3مجم مثلا فهنا تحسب تركيز مانع الترسيب الموجود عندك بعد التخفيف أو بدون حسب الحقن وبالتالي تضيف كمية من المحلول (مانع الترسيب) تحتوى على ال 3 مجم .
بالعادة حاليا لا أحد يقوم بتحضير مانع الترسيب بالموقع بل يأتي في صورة محلول لذا فعليك أن تلتزم بالتركيز المعطى لك من الشركة الموردة.
لأنه لا أحد سيقدم لك مادة التركيب لتحسب بدقة ولقد خضت تجربة طويلة في هذا المجال مع أشهر وأقوى الشركات.
وكان الرد من الكيميائيين المسئولين عن الجودة كالتالي
(يأتى المحلول مركزا لنا من الخارج ونخفف لك حسب ما تريد ولا نعلم أ:ثر من ذلك)
وفي ذلك حفاظا من الشركة الأم للتركيب الخاصة بها
حيث أن المادة الفعالة هي organo phoshponate ولكن القاعدة الحاملة لها غير معلومة ومتغيرة من شركة لأخرى.
وفي النهاية أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتكم بشىء
فإن كان من صحة بكلامي فمن الله وإن كان خطأ فمني ومن الشيطان والله الموفق للجميع
أخوك/ محمد بدران


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## abdelbaky osman (3 يناير 2013)

شكر على الموضوع


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (11 فبراير 2015)

شكرا لكم جميعا . الموضوع جيد جدا ويستحق الاهتمام به وخصوصا ان كان بالامكان استخدام البرنامج في تصنيع او تجميع محطة مياه حسب الرغبة ووفق المواصفات المعتمدة . نرجو منكم المزيد لما فيه الخير لنا كلنا


----------



## أبو مصطفى ص (13 فبراير 2015)

يرجى المساهمة بأي معلومات حول تشغيل وصيانة محطات ro
شكرا سلفا


----------

